# Names For Black Mare.



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

I just got a new mare, she is true black and I wan't a nice name for her.
She is a Quarab about 14.2hh sweet on the ground but very goey under saddle.

Would like something unique but classics are nice too, please help we are coming up BLANK! pictures will come tomorrow.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

NightMare
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

Ebony
Black Eyed Pea
Ace of Spades
Chimney Sweep
Cinderella


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

Black beauty was the first thing that came to me. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks but still nothing is 'right'


----------



## 888vegas888 (Jun 23, 2010)

hmmm..... A picture sure would help


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

eclipse


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Shady...


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

Here are a couple, sorry about the rugs but she is clipped and its raining and freezing here at the moment.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

she's absolutely gorgeous <3 such a refined, regal face.

*Farfalla* (_means butterfly_)

*Oscura B**ailarina*_ (spanish- 'dark ballerina' she could be Rina or Scura for short)_

*Whimsic *_(whimsical, whimsy?)_

*Clandestine *

*Whisper*

*Espa*

*Ariin*


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Name her Ghost... cause that's what she looks like in that get up, lol.


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

*Oscura B**ailarina*_ (spanish- 'dark ballerina' she could be Rina or Scura for short)_
I LOVE this, so beautiful.. Im taken on it and it fits her so well. Thanks so much Endiku(sorry if thats spelt wrong).

Thanks everyone else for the suggestions 
​


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I loved it too. It sounds so elegant...I think it will fit her well =] glad I could help!


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

How about Black Beauty


----------



## caitiebird49 (Apr 10, 2011)

what about Elektra or Vienna or Triana?...haha those are a little different


----------

